# FreeBSD 10 can't boot only on my PC.



## slavka (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi!

I've just installed FreeBSD 10. I choose "Automatic Root-on-ZFS" when installer asked me about partition, . After installing (without errors), my PC can't load, because BIOS says, that it can't find any boot device. Ok, I've checked BIOS for hard disk boot order (twice  and I've updated BIOS by newest version), boot order, I've unpluged my CD-ROM and my PC has only one HDD, on which I installed FreeBSD. I tried to install FreeBSD using UFS. I replaced my HDD on new, which I just buy. No result. But other OSs install without this problem (FreeBSD 9, Linux, Windows).

FreeBSD 10 installs without problems from this CD onto two other PCs , using ZFS or UFS, .

Finally, I've tried to use different ISO images (CD and DVD), because I thought that first image could be broken. And it did not succeed.

And when I've plug in HDD with "installed" and not bootable FreeBSD in another PC, it works, and system loading successful! It can't load only this PC! I have Intel DP965LT motherboard and latest BIOS version.

What could be the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Yaro (Apr 14, 2014)

I have the same problem

On my (new) machine:
- ASUS mainboard P9D WS
- RAID controller 3Ware 9750-4i   ( RAID1  2x 1TB disk , UFS )

Only FreeBSD 10 doesn't boot after Install (FreeBSD 9.2 installs and boots without problem).

Any idea?

PS
I tried  'FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-20140413-r264414-disc1.iso' with the same result


----------

